

Jets.js – Native CSS search engine - nexts
http://nexts.github.io/Jets.js/

======
breakingcups
Hah, that's a neat trick! I can imagine this being useful when searching
through large datasets in a table. Does anyone have any idea how it holds up
with bigger datasets?

------
davidcollantes
This is very nice! I will give it a try on a Jekyll weblog, to search
archives. Thanks!

